# Is this a Problem?



## cmrvls (9 mo ago)

Found this a few months ago and it seems to be getting worse, its on the metal bar right next to the battery on the passenger side, would love some insight.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

That looks a lot like battery acid etching. I'd get it looked immediately.


----------



## cmrvls (9 mo ago)

Thanks, will do.


----------

